# Seigler SM Star Mags For Sale



## carolina88 (Oct 15, 2018)

Two Seigler SM Star Mags for sale . Used three times , in excellent condition
both come with the Seigler Reel bag.

325.00 ea. or $600.00 for Both.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

Price Drop : $275.00 ea. with usps shipping included


----------



## Corvina (Mar 29, 2019)

I send you a Pm


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you dont work something out with corvina and still got them I'll take them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2019)

They are still available


----------



## Corvina (Mar 29, 2019)

Send you a new prívate


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Reels have been sold


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Corvina said:


> Send you a new prívate


Corvina....Forum Rules for Buyers: Quote

3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Received the Reels Friday from Carolina in excellent condition. Great communication from OP. I Highly recommend him for any business transactions


----------

